# I go to school by car



## kloie

How would i say this phrase in your language?
Serbian: Idem školu autom
German: ich fahre zur Schule mit dem Auto
Italian: Vado a scuola in macchina
Spanish:Voy a la escuela en coche
Estonian: Lähen kooli autoga


----------



## TheCrociato91

Hi.



kloie said:


> Italian: Io vado a scuola con la macchina


Correct. A couple of minor points:
- just like in Spanish, _most of the time*_ there's no need to explicitly mention the subject pronoun ("Io", in this case), since it can be easily deduced from the verb conjugation ("vado"); thus, the sentence could simply start as: _Vado a scuola..._
- "con la macchina" is OK, but in my experience it's more common say: _in macchina_; no real difference in meaning, though, and both are grammatically correct and used
- you can replace "macchina" with "auto" or, more formally, "automobile"


*(i.e. when you're *not *putting extra emphasis on the pronoun, for example)


----------



## Circunflejo

kloie said:


> Spanish:Voy a escuela con coche


 That should read: Voy a la escuela en coche.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

*Sardinian :*_ (Eo) ando a iscola cun sa macchina / (Eo) ando a iscola in macchina.
_
P.S.
Like Spanish and Italian, there is no need to mention the subject


----------



## bibax

Czech: *Do školy jezdím autem (automobilem, vozem).* (the word order may vary)

Czech distinguishes _to go on foot_ (*jíti*) vs. _to go by a vehicle_ (*jeti*), and also has iterative/frequentative variants of many verbs (*jíti* vs. *choditi*, *jeti* vs. *jezditi*).

*autem, automobilem, vozem* (instrumental case) = by car;

car: colloqu. *auto*, more formally *automobil*;
*vůz* is generally any car, carriage, wagon, ... (even horse-drawn);


----------



## AndrasBP

Hungarian: *Autóval / Kocsival járok iskolába.*

Both "autó" and "kocsi" are common in colloquial Hungarian. "Kocsi" comes from the Hungarian place name Kocs /koʧ/, which is the ultimate origin of English "coach", Spanish "coche", etc.

-val: with
járok: I go (frequentative)
iskola: school
-ba: to, into


----------



## Perseas

Greek:
Πηγαίνω στο σχολείο με το αυτοκίνητο
[pi'ʝeno 'sto sxo'lio 'me 'to afto'kinito]


----------



## Yendred

French:
_Je vais à l'école en voiture._


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*: _vaig a l'escola en/amb cotxe_


----------



## Graciela J

Circunflejo said:


> That should read: Voy a la escuela en coche.



Also: 
Voy a la escuela en *auto*. (more formally, *automóvil*).


----------



## Jimbob_Disco

Russian: 
Я езжу в школу на машине 
/ya yezhu v shkolu na mashinye/


----------



## bibax

IMHO in Russian (like in Czech) you can use the instrumental case as well: на машине (lit. on [the] car/machine) or машиной (instr. case of машина). In Czech the instrumental case is the only option in this context.


----------



## Circunflejo

Graciela J said:


> Also:
> Voy a la escuela en *auto*. (more formally, *automóvil*).



Yes but that one isn't usually said in Spain. Another option is_ voy a la escuela en carro_ being this one an option that isn't said in Spain at all except by people from countries in which it's said.


----------



## KalAlbè

*Portuguese*: Vou para a escola de carro. *In speech _para a_ gets shortened to _pra
_
*Haitian Creole*: M ale lekòl nan machin.


----------



## elroy

kloie said:


> German: ich fahre zur Schule mit dem Auto


 The default, unmarked word order is "Ich fahre mit dem Auto zur Schule."

Modern Standard Arabic:

أذهب إلى المدرسة بالسيارة
_aðhabu ʾila 'l-madrasa(ti) bis-sayyāra(ti)_

Palestinian Arabic:

بروح ع المدرسة بالسيارة
_barūḥ ʿal-madrase bis-sayyāra_


----------



## ThomasK

I'd add Dutch here: _*Ik rijd met de auto naar school*_ is the most grammatical, but the relaxed version _*Ik rijd naar school met de auto*_ is quite common as well. In Dutch and especially in German there is some kind of embedding between conjugated verb and for example the verbal rest, or the object/ directional object/ predicate…
@kloie: I'd like to know what the motive is for asking the question. Does it have to do with word order?


----------



## kloie

ThomasK said:


> I'd add Dutch here: _*Ik rijd met de auto naar school*_ is the most grammatical, but the relaxed version _*Ik rijd naar school met de auto*_ is quite common as well. In Dutch and especially in German there is some kind of embedding between conjugated verb and for example the verbal rest, or the object/ directional object/ predicate…
> @kloie: I'd like to know what the motive is for asking the question. Does it have to do with word order?


I was wondering whether most languages use (with) instead of ( by).


----------



## ThomasK

I see. So Dutch uses "*with*", 'met', here (but we do say "*te* voet" (on foot), "te paard" (on horseback), which is hard to be paraphrased, though it might resemble "to", towards, though not here). There is also "*per*" (lit. through, by means of): per auto, per trein, per fiets, ... Not so common anymore, I think, but still OK. 

Yet, French has "*in*" (en voiture) also next to "*à",* which might mean something like "avec", with, but I am not sure… And in some languages it will be a prepositionless case form...


----------



## oveka

Ukrainian: 
Я їжджу в школу на машині (own)
/ya yizhdzhu v shkolu na mashyni/
Я їжджу в школу машиною
/ya yizhdzhu v shkolu mashynoyu/ (any)


----------



## ThomasK

Do I see you use a preposition in the first situation and a case in the second?


----------



## bibax

Similarly like in Russian:
*на* машине /na maš*i*ñe/ (na + locative case, lit. *on* car/machine);
машиной /maš*i*noi/ (instrumental case of машина /maš*i*na/, without prep.);

However distinguishing _own car_ vs. _any car_ in Ukrainian is quite surprising.

car is also автомобиль, автомашина in Russian;


----------



## nimak

*Macedonian*

I go to school by car.
*Одам на училиште со кола.* [Odam na učilište so kola.]; _more formally_: *...со автомобил.* [...so avtomobil.] 
_Literal translation_: "I-go on school with car."


----------

